# my N guage layout photos



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks to all the help and suggestions on here its almost finished. Will add some track-side features and a couple more structures. Will be painting my background this week...Thats what my main hobby is I do paintings will include in a post what I like, would work perfect for backgrounds. Again thanks everyone for the help. So glad I found this forum!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

One word:

SPECTACULAR!

TJ


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

*Two words*

Two words!!!

wow nice!!!!


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks guys....this is the type of painting I like to do and thought would be nice on the background also. More depth always a good thing


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think I see a little Bob Ross influence in that barn painting? Compliments intended!

TJ


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

LOL TJ you might a little bit...I watched that guy on TV a lot...I was looking at the tree line I did in the two paintings...maybe use my painting techniques for the backdrops on the layout. Think that might work to give the illusion of depth. Thanks TJ compliment excepted!


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Tell me how you did the grass.....I am working on a coffee table n layout and need some pointers. BTW....very nice work two thumbs up /) /)
-Art


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

sure no problem and thanks. First off I bought a medium green grass mat....learned that wasn't necessary, I covered it all up. I used paint on areas that I wanted grass (earth colored). Then I bought Woodland Scenics grasses maybe 4 different shades of green from burnt grass to dark green all the fine grasses. I bought I container of course green grass and blended dirt also. I took a great big Tupperware bowl with a lid and added some of all the grasses in it basically the green grass blend the most a little of all the rest. Sprinkled it on the wet brown paint (just the color I used) Fine misted the area with water and a little soap added then 50/50 water and glue to set it. I never used the shaker top to sprinkle my grasses always used fingers. After all that was dried..I wet again with the water/soap added the colors of burnt grass and dirt colors where I wanted that. Grass is not one color in nature...hills have greener grass at the bottom than the top...course blend on N scale gives the illusion of higher grasses in the hills. A little goes a long way remember that. I do think my painting ability came into practice when I did the modeling of the layout though..hope this helps you.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Really nice work...


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Shaygetz....Ole Bob did teach me some painting techniques.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...I did notice your "happy" trees...


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks fantastic, but I've got 3 words for you (although one is technically a contraction)

It's never done!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you for posting the pictures.......one great layout.


----------



## Alphaman (Dec 30, 2012)

nice job :thumbsup:, I'm still pondering with how i'm going to landscape my mountains


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Alph,

Great topography to that mountain ... I llike the gentle slope transitioning into sharper peaks. Nicely done.

TJ


----------

